# Problem changing routers.



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

My old router died, and my brother tried to connect a new one. However, the new router will not recognize signals sent by the modem. :sigh:

Specifications:

Modem:
Motorola SURFboard Cable Modem
Model Number: SB5100 

Old router:
D-Link 802.11g/2.46GHz Wireless Router
Model Number: DI-524

New Router:
Linksys Compact-G Wireless Router
Model Number WRT54GC

Ethernet Card:
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Ethernet NIC

Operating System:
Windows XP SP2

My question is: is there ANY reason why the router will not recognize the modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There shouldn't be. Normally, with a cable modem, a router should connected when reset to factory defaults.

Did you power cycle the modem? Whenever you change the attached device, you MUST cycle power for 15 seconds or so on the modem.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Standby button on my modem is busted, so I can't cycle power effectively. Thank you anyways. I guess I'll have to rely on Norton to keep out hackers :


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is a power plug for the modem I'll bet. Pull it out of the wall for 15 seconds. :laugh:


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh. I didn't realize that that was all I had to do. 

I'll try that.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Nope.*

No dice. Nothing changed.

The interesting thing is, I can ping my router IP on a physical connection, but the router refuses to connect to a wider network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What does the new router's WAN status page say about the Internet connection?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Problem Solved*

All I had to do was allow the router IP in Norton Internet Security. I don't know why Norton allowed the previous router while blocking this one :4-dontkno .


----------

